# Eatin good today!!



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Went out yesterday morning and filled my turkey tag. then came home and went out and found 88 shrooms. mostly blacks, some yellows, and a couple greys. That's what i call the perfect Sunday dinner in the spring!!!!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

you know what buddy? You deserve one of two things... Either to not have nearly so good luck, or have friends like me to share it with.  Congratulations on the big day!

Damny


----------



## CM Sackett (May 7, 2008)

Mighty fine day, there!

CM Sackett


----------

